# Draft projections?



## Ninerballin

Okay so we are heading to the lottery, but barring a suprise top 3 pick, I say we end up at 5-7. If as early as 5 I think we have to get either Brook Lopez or Jerred Bayless.

Lopez, obviously because we could use an anchor in the low post. Emeka hasn't established himself since he's been here and we need someone who we can draw double teams in the low block. Of course, it's unfair to Emeka to say he's hasn't lived up to expectations due to the fact that he's never played with anyone good at the 5.

Bayless would be the best pick IMO. He would put pressure on Raymond right from the get go, and may even take the job from him. He can score, pass, do what you need, and pass in the halfcourt game, something Raymond struggles with. His defense isn't too bad, and he can actually take it and finish at the hole on a consistent basis.

If we can't get those two then here are the ones I think we should go after in order:

Gordon
Jordan
McGee
Westbrook
Randolph

Randolph would be higher on the list, but he's a guy that will need time. We need immediate impact, so that's why I put him at the bottom.

Obviously if we get top 3, Beasley, Rose, Mayo are the options. 

1- Rose/Beasley - Either one, both are great players
2 - Rose/Beasley - Whichever doesn't get taken 1st
3 - Mayo


----------



## WhoDaBest23

You have Randolph at the bottom because he's going to need time, but you have Jordan and McGee above him? All 3 of those guys aren't going to be immediate impacts, they're projects.

I just want to see the Cats land high in the lottery so they can draft for some star-power. If they stay where they're projected, go for BPA. I could see them going big or getting someone to challenge Felton, like Bayless.


----------



## Diable

I really expect that we'll trade the pick.Bob and MJ seem to lack to aptitude and the patience to build the organization through the draft.Given their history in the draft this is probably just as well.Big thing for this team is to pray that May and Morrison can contribute next year.If they could give us a bench we wouldn't need quite so much from the pick.

I'm really ticked off at Sam Vincent for setting back Felton's development this year.It's not like Raymond didn't have his own problems without some ******* in training coming out with that idiocy of McInnis starting at the point guard and sucking 35 minutes a game at the point.I've spent most of this year wondering if we needed to find another point guard,but when you actually leave him alone and let him do what he does best Raymond has looked pretty good late this season.


----------



## Ninerballin

WhoDaBest23 said:


> You have Randolph at the bottom because he's going to need time, but you have Jordan and McGee above him? All 3 of those guys aren't going to be immediate impacts, they're projects.
> 
> I just want to see the Cats land high in the lottery so they can draft for some star-power. If they stay where they're projected, go for BPA. I could see them going big or getting someone to challenge Felton, like Bayless.


Randolph is a big 3 that can go down and possibly play the 4, if needed. He isn't going to help the organization as much as a Jordan or McGee would because those two are legit 7 footers who play the 5. 

We already have Wallace and Morrison who can play the 3 and Richardson can move over if needed (a la a small lineup with Carroll in the game).

I don't question Randolph's abilities, it's more based on team needs when you aren't top 5. You noticed I didn't even mention Gallinari, and it's pretty much for the same exact reason.


----------



## Ninerballin

Diable said:


> I really expect that we'll trade the pick.Bob and MJ seem to lack to aptitude and the patience to build the organization through the draft.Given their history in the draft this is probably just as well.Big thing for this team is to pray that May and Morrison can contribute next year.If they could give us a bench we wouldn't need quite so much from the pick.
> 
> I'm really ticked off at Sam Vincent for setting back Felton's development this year.It's not like Raymond didn't have his own problems without some ******* in training coming out with that idiocy of McInnis starting at the point guard and sucking 35 minutes a game at the point.I've spent most of this year wondering if we needed to find another point guard,but when you actually leave him alone and let him do what he does best Raymond has looked pretty good late this season.


God I hope not, there's only so much you can do through FA. Look at the Knicks, spending big bucks and trading away picks aren't a formula for success.

The Richardson trade was a good one though. It brought a guy that's still young and can score in and also gave us a 2nd round pick in Davidson.

I think you have to use the pick this year though, too much stock out there to be trading away picks. Wouldn't mind seeing us draft an international guy with the 2nd rounder either. Even if he takes 3-4 years to develop, it'll be worth it.


----------



## PD

Bob and MJ are probably using the Clippers philosophy to build this team. 
Its not that if they care about money, its the losing part that they seem to enjoy.


----------



## billfindlay10

I think Lopez would be a nice fit up front for your team. With Nazr, Okafor, and potentially May, you would have some decent depth at the 4/5 spots.


----------



## Ninerballin

billfindlay10 said:


> I think Lopez would be a nice fit up front for your team. With Nazr, Okafor, and potentially May, you would have some decent depth at the 4/5 spots.


You but you better go ahead and figure at least one will miss the entire season, and another will have nagging injuries all season...Front court depth? Hah! :whistling:


----------



## Dre

The last thing you guys need is another rookie. Trade the pick.


----------



## Ninerballin

Dre™ said:


> The last thing you guys need is another rookie. Trade the pick.


Lmao, you can't be serious Dre... Name a reliable young player that is a lock to be on this team in the next 5 years? Felton? Maybe.. May & Morrison? No.

Fact is Okafor might not be back, we have no post game really because May isn't guaranteed to do anything, Mohammed is a fill-in and Okafor looks like he's not trying out there without a competent center.

Sorry, we need a rookie, we need to develop, no need to bring in overpriced FA's or veterns who drag the team down even worse.


----------



## Dre

Ninerballin said:


> Lmao, you can't be serious Dre... Name a reliable young player that is a lock to be on this team in the next 5 years? Felton? Maybe.. May & Morrison? No.
> 
> Fact is Okafor might not be back, we have no post game really because May isn't guaranteed to do anything, Mohammed is a fill-in and Okafor looks like he's not trying out there without a competent center.
> 
> Sorry, we need a rookie, we need to develop, no need to bring in overpriced FA's or veterns who drag the team down even worse.


How long are you guys going to be "rebuilding"? And there might not be a lock to be on the Bobcats in 5 years, but you're no longer in a position to be primarily worried with 5 years from now.

You have a pretty good roster. Your two best players, Wallace and Richardson are in their prime. Are you going to waste that period rebuilding, or try and deal the pick for depth to make a run in a weak East? I agree with Diable. I think you guys are two good players away from being a factor. If May and Morrison can come in and at least be a serviceable reserve core, you can trade the pick for two vets and be set.


----------



## Ninerballin

Dre™ said:


> How long are you guys going to be "rebuilding"? And there might not be a lock to be on the Bobcats in 5 years, but you're no longer in a position to be primarily worried with 5 years from now.
> 
> You have a pretty good roster. Your two best players, Wallace and Richardson are in their prime. Are you going to waste that period rebuilding, or try and deal the pick for depth to make a run in a weak East? I agree with Diable. I think you guys are two good players away from being a factor. If May and Morrison can come in and at least be a serviceable reserve core, you can trade the pick for two vets and be set.


No, but we could bring in an impact rookie.. You have to have impact to the draft even when you're good. Look at San Antonio, even when they were good they drafted guys like Parker and Manu, who are cornerstones of their franchise. 

But those two guys aren't successful without the staple, that is Tim Ducan. Tim Ducan makes everyone better, thus we need a quality big man to help out our wings & guards.


----------



## MrJayremmie

I personally think that you guys have too many 2s and 3s. Richardson, Caroll, Morrison, Wallace.

I like Felton a lot. A Felton, Wallace, Morrison 1-2-3 is pretty awesome. If Okefor comes back then he is your 4. Maybe draft a DeAndre Jordan and groom him? Looks like in about 2-3 years that kid will be pretty damn good.

I think you guys need some trades to get some role players and a bench. I really love your team though. Personally, i feel like you guys have the starting pieces, and you should now let them grow together, and feel that ya'll should take Jordan with the intention of making him your 5th starter, and then start trading people like Richardson to start filling out a good bench, or maybe count on Caroll being the backup 2, Richardson the backup 3, and May the backup 4, and then work from there. A backup PG and starting Center (while Jordan takes the backup Center) for next year is what i'd do if i was the Bobcats Gm.

You guys have a really awesome team, imo. I'd probably do somethin' like this for your roster...

Felton | ?
Wallace | Carrol
Morrison | Richardson
Okefor | May
? | Jordan

Those 4 starters are an average of 25 years old... and if you Add Jordan at like 20 years old, ithink you guys have a great future because you have a young and talented team.

And just work through Free Agency nad/or trades for the rest. Personally, i'd probably trade Richardson for a backup PG and Center, and start building a strong bench. I'm like the rest of the people that i think you guys are probably 2 above average players from competing in the East for a 6-8 spot next year.

I don't know that much about your team, so i might be off with a bit, but i know you guys have a good future.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I'd go with Hibbert or Arthur. Either one of those guys would be ideal up-front with Okafor. More so Arthur and his offensive game.


----------



## Ruff Draft

MrJayremmie said:


> I personally think that you guys have too many 2s and 3s. Richardson, Caroll, Morrison, Wallace.
> 
> I like Felton a lot. A Felton, Wallace, Morrison 1-2-3 is pretty awesome. If Okefor comes back then he is your 4. Maybe draft a DeAndre Jordan and groom him? Looks like in about 2-3 years that kid will be pretty damn good.
> 
> I think you guys need some trades to get some role players and a bench. I really love your team though. Personally, i feel like you guys have the starting pieces, and you should now let them grow together, and feel that ya'll should take Jordan with the intention of making him your 5th starter, and then start trading people like Richardson to start filling out a good bench, or maybe count on Caroll being the backup 2, Richardson the backup 3, and May the backup 4, and then work from there. A backup PG and starting Center (while Jordan takes the backup Center) for next year is what i'd do if i was the Bobcats Gm.
> 
> You guys have a really awesome team, imo. I'd probably do somethin' like this for your roster...
> 
> Felton | ?
> Wallace | Carrol
> Morrison | Richardson
> Okefor | May
> ? | Jordan
> 
> Those 4 starters are an average of 25 years old... and if you Add Jordan at like 20 years old, ithink you guys have a great future because you have a young and talented team.
> 
> And just work through Free Agency nad/or trades for the rest. Personally, i'd probably trade Richardson for a backup PG and Center, and start building a strong bench. I'm like the rest of the people that i think you guys are probably 2 above average players from competing in the East for a 6-8 spot next year.
> 
> I don't know that much about your team, so i might be off with a bit, but i know you guys have a good future.


I don't think Morrison has proved enough to start on any NBA team, let alone be in the league.


----------



## Diable

Why the hell would we want a team that averages 25 years old?That's a load of silliness.We want guys who can play ball at the NBA level.Morrison has to prove he belongs in the NBA before he can prove that he should start.


----------



## MrJayremmie

> Why the hell would we want a team that averages 25 years old?That's a load of silliness.We want guys who can play ball


It would be awesome to have a young team that can grow together. That gives you guys a great future along with the present, as you guys won't be a title contender in the next 1-2 years.

Anyways, sorry, i guess i don't know enough about the Bobcats.

Was Morrison really that bad? didn't he average like 12 and 5 his rookie year?


----------



## nutmeged3

We've already had that young team for the past 4 years, if this team doesn't put something together soon were going to lose another basketball team and if we do then we probably won't ever get one back. We have a great core it's just getting the right coach to put it all together (which we should have now) and some role players that compliment our stars

and yes Morrison was horrible. If saying he's lucky to even have a spot on our team gives any indication to that then there you go.


----------



## Diable

that's why I think we trade the pick..This franchise has another year of fan apathy,bad basketball and low attendance it could be the end of NBA basketball in Charlotte.You can blame George Shinn for some of it,but it's mostly on ownership and the FO.They've simply done a horrible job of acquiring and developing talent.Raising ticket prices and botching the tv deal beyond recognition.If they can't compete this year they'll probably start working on an exit strategy.Of course it's not like anyone would be wetting themselves at the thought of getting our front office and ownership.


----------



## MrJayremmie

Dang. I hope everything works out with the franchise. You guys do have an awesome core. IMO you guys have the players to make the playoffs.



> and yes Morrison was horrible. If saying he's lucky to even have a spot on our team gives any indication to that then there you go.


dang... that bad huh? I remember Portland radio people had a campaign to draft Morrison and were flippin' out when we took Roy instead.


----------



## Dre

Well you have the 9th pick. Where do you think the team will go? I still think they'll deal the pick...or they should anyway.


----------



## Diable

All the mocks I've seen have us taking Kevin Love.I'm not so sure about that.He looks a lot like the power forward version of Adam Morrison...A college star with limitted athletic ability who is likely to have matchup problems with the athletic freaks who play his position in the NBA.He certainly has more skills to rely on than Morrison,he's not a one dimensional scorer like him.Still if you take someone in the top ten it'd be nice if you didn't have to worry about whether or not he's going to get killed by NBA players.


----------



## B-Roy

I'd take DeAndre Jordan if I were the Bobcats. It will be awhile before he can really contribute, but I think the Catas can wait.


----------



## nutmeged3

I think it's the opposity we can't wait. Team has to succeed SOON and that means getting players that can contribute now


----------



## Ninerballin

If Lopez is there, take him, if not deal it.

Lopez is the only player on the board that can make an immediate impact from this position. Eric Gordon, hell no, Jordan (did he show anything in college, uhh no).

The only guy who even makes sense is Lopez in this position, but I doubt he'll be there, if so it will be a bargain, and we'll have a guy that can solidify the post as well as play good defense.

With Brown in there though, I would think that he would much rather have a vet of his choosing for the pick. If it's Jordan's pick for veteran, we'll Brown might as well take whoever comes with the draft, because it might be New York all over again.


----------



## rocketeer

hibbert would be the way to go.

felton, jrich, wallace, okafor, and hibbert would be solid at every position, it's just about someone stepping up and becoming a star or multiple guys making smaller steps up.

i still think larry brown is a horrible coach for this team.


----------



## Diable

You'd have to be a total moron to take Hibbert with a top ten pick.He spent the entire season proving quite conclusively that he's not that good.He's probably going to end up a roleplayer for a pretty decent team though,because noone is going to take him higher than twenty.Only things he was really good at in college are things his lack of athleticism and strength are going to make very difficult for him the NBA...Guy looks like he's dragging a damned anchor against college player.He's going to look like he's tied to the wharf in the NBA.


----------



## rocketeer

Diable said:


> because noone is going to take him higher than twenty.


he definitely will be off the board before the 20th pick.

so you'd rather take deandre jordan then?


----------



## PDXshelbyGT

I know that I may come across as a homer - liking our Blazer players a bunch because I'm a Portland fan....but with this on the table, permit me to ask a few Bobcat fans this:

Would you condider a trade of Martell Webster (SF/SG with a sweet stroke and upside - and started much of the year for us) along with Jarrett Jack (big PG)and our #33 pick (contract won't have to be guaranteed at #33)

for

Your #9 pick and Adam Morrison 

?

I'm only curious as to your thoughts/insights. Thanks


----------



## Ninerballin

PDXshelbyGT said:


> I know that I may come across as a homer - liking our Blazer players a bunch because I'm a Portland fan....but with this on the table, permit me to ask a few Bobcat fans this:
> 
> Would you condider a trade of Martell Webster (SF/SG with a sweet stroke and upside - and started much of the year for us) along with Jarrett Jack (big PG)and our #33 pick (contract won't have to be guaranteed at #33)
> 
> for
> 
> Your #9 pick and Adam Morrison
> 
> ?
> 
> I'm only curious as to your thoughts/insights. Thanks



No I wouldn't give the #9 pick alone for those two packaged. How about this: #9 pick and Morrison

For Aldridge & Your 1st Rounder.

There you go.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT

Ninerballin said:


> No I wouldn't give the #9 pick alone for those two packaged. How about this: #9 pick and Morrison
> 
> For Aldridge & Your 1st Rounder.
> 
> There you go.



Let's break this down:

First, the picks. We're talking about trading #13 for #9. Who knows how big a price to place on this - but I say a quality, young player with upside...and one with a good contract = Jarrett Jack (combo guard that could start at point or be a good 6th man).

Then, I proposed taking a "suspect" Adam Morrison off your hands - the reason I'm interested is because he won't have to start for us and if he ever pans out - then it was a good risk to take. That said, I proposed giving up Martell Webster(he started all year for us at the 3, but is capable at the 2 - also with a good contract) + an early 2nd rounder - our 33rd pick.

I felt this was an interesting proposal.

There's no way Portland is going to part with our "big three" (Oden/Aldridge/Roy).


PS: Truth is, if the Bobcats were to make the above trade - Portland would use the #9 pick to secure the selection of UCLA's PG, Russell Westbrook.

In all reality, this is Portland's biggest need - a point guard to play with Brandon Roy and Rudy Fernandez (if he comes over from Spain).


Alternatively, Portland might package the #9 and add Raef LaFrentz' large expiring contract to acquire a veteran PG. Maybe a Barron Davis, for example.

[Lot's of talk about trading with Chicago for Hinrich - presuming the Bulls take ROSE - but I'm not a fan of Hinrich]

-Thanks for responding. This time of year is fun.


----------

